# Online Campaign - please sign



## sandyman

Hi guys, 
Please take two minutes to sign the following petition to make IVF available for everyone
https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/122809

/links


----------



## jenni01

Done


----------



## pdk

Done. 
We wasted almost more than year, due to uncertainity(we were not asking for NHS, but still consultant who was NHS gynaec was telling my area should consider me , but GP was telling there is no funding even if if was 38+ and GP did delay my referral to Pvt ivf)We were newbie in ivf journey was really hard time ..Dont mind money, but whatabout time !   Hope nobody else faces this


----------



## Lily0750

signed


----------



## Turia

Signed !
Turia x


----------



## Pickle123

Signed x


----------



## Tiffin

Signed. 

Hope you're doing ok Mystery Minx. x


----------



## MrsRL

Signed by me and hubby  x


----------



## Anuh

Done


----------



## Natalie01

Signed!


----------



## Evie777

signed! x


----------



## Squiggly

signed  

BUT there have been many similar campaigns before and there are rarely enough signatures in the timeframe.  

Be sure to share with individuals/ groups who may be sympathetic to the cause!


----------



## Artemisia1

Signed!


----------



## Jengles

Signed just terrible that some places don't offer anything. Shocked by Chelmsford, why wouldn't they offer anything? I'd love to share this but unfortunately on social media these days people just read into everything and I just couldn't deal with all the questions


----------



## nicky_nacky_noo

Signed


----------



## June2015

Signed. Cannot believe 3 CCGs do not offer any form of treatment.  Very sad.


----------



## LG81

If you would like to sign a petition to help end the IVF postcode lottery, where some women are unable to access fertility treatment on the NHS due to where they live, go to 
https://petition.parliament.uk/petitions/122809

/links


----------



## Hopefulshell

Done 

X


----------



## Northern

Done x


----------



## Leenaj

DID IT X


----------



## Jengles

Done


----------



## Blue dolphin

Done


----------

